# Fleischwolf, aber welcher?



## Katteker (12. August 2019)

Moin.

Ich möchte mir einen Fleischwolf anschaffen. 
Sehr gerne einen klassischen ohne Motor!

Hauptsächlich will ich Fischfrikadellen (aus Weißfisch) machen. Selten mal Hackfleisch.
Er sollte die Gräten also auch ordentlich klein kriegen.

Außerdem sollte er auch Aufsätze für Keksteig (Spritzgebäck) haben, ggf. als Zubehör.

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass es bei den Fleischwölfen mit Kurbel jede Menge Müll zu kaufen gibt, oder sie gleich sehr teuer sind.

Also, welchen kann man empfehlen?
Habt ihr da einen Tip für mich?

Danke und Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. August 2019)

Hab auch lange gesucht und bin beim GEFU Transforma gelandet, kostet etwas mehr, aber durchdacht Stabil und viel Zubehör möglich.


----------



## Andal (12. August 2019)

Das Um und Auf ist bei den Handbetriebenen die Befestigung. Bei den meisten modernen Küchen hat man mit der klassischen Schraubzwingenklemme schon verloren und einen soliden Küchentisch gibt es meistens nicht mehr. Vorher unbedingt nachmessen, wie dick die "Bretter" sind und wie er was greift!

Sonst lieber ein elektrisches Standgerät kaufen.


----------



## Jürgen57 (12. August 2019)

Ich habe auch einen Handbetriebenen zum Pläzchenbacken und die 
Tichplatte ist zu dick.Ein Stück Holzbrett und zwei kleine Schrubzwingen
und den Fleichwolf da dran.


----------



## Andal (12. August 2019)

Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einen Handbetriebenen zum Pläzchenbacken und die
> Tichplatte ist zu dick.Ein Stück Holzbrett und zwei kleine Schrubzwingen
> und den Fleichwolf da dran.


Ich tu da auch nicht anders. Aber wenn man schon Geld ausgibt, kann's ja auch gleich passen.


----------



## Fruehling (12. August 2019)

Wenn es ein Gebrauchter sein darf, schau nach einem vom Alexanderwerk in Remscheid!

Ich behaupte mal ganz kühn, daß die auch heute noch nicht zu toppen sind bei den Handgetriebenen und ich habe oft an einem dieser Art gekurbelt... 

Weitere Infos dort: https://www.fleischwolftest.com/alexanderwerk/


----------



## Steff-Peff (12. August 2019)

Ja, die Alexanderwerk stehen für Qualität. Da sind noch welche bei Großmüttern in Betrieb, die die als Aussteuer bekommen haben.
Ich habe einen von meiner Mutter übernommen, aber Du bekommst immer auch welche in der Bucht, oder auf Flohmärkten.
Wenn sie aus unbekannter Hand sind, kannst du sie ja erst mal "desinfizieren" . Die Teile sind ruckzuck komplett zerlegt und wieder montiert.

So long
Steff


----------



## Ladi74 (13. August 2019)

Kann Steff-Peff nur zustimmen!
Unserer ist Baujahr 1928(da hatte Oma geheiratet).
Letztens waren Lochscheibe und Messer verschwunden. Hab im Netz ratzfatz Ersatzteile gefunden. 
Seit dem ist er wieder wie neu!


----------



## Katteker (13. August 2019)

Moin.

Schon einmal Danke für die Antworten!

Den GEFU Transforma schaue ich mir mal an, danke.

Der Tip auf die Befestigung zu achten ist gut. Ich bin aber vorsichtig optimistisch, dass dieses das kleinste Problem werden wird. Da würde mir schon was einfallen. ;-) Ist aber wohl bei manch morderner Küche nicht unberechtigt.

Ein gebrauchter Fleischwolf käme nur in Frage, wenn ich den Vorbesitzer kenne. Von einem Unbekannten werde ich den sicher nicht kaufen, da könnte er noch so gut sein. Solche Dinge kaufe ich lieber neu.

Weitere Tips nehme ich gerne


----------



## Timbo78 (14. August 2019)

Gerade bei denen mit Gebäckvorsatz und allem drum und dran gibt es meist auch welche mit Saugfuß. Haben auch so einen recht günstig mal geholt. Der hält ganz gut und dreht ordentlich durch.


----------



## Katteker (9. Oktober 2019)

Moin.

So, wollte mich noch einmal melden:

Ich habe mir den Transforma bestellt und am Wochenende ca. 3 kg Karpfen inkl. mehreren Zwiebeln und etwas Speck durchgedreht. Ging wunderbar! Mir fehlt natürlich der Vergleich zu anderen Fleischwölfen, aber ich bin soweit zufrieden. Hab die feine Lochscheibe genutzt und vorsichtshalber 2x durchgedreht. Es sind absolut keine Gräten mehr zu finden. Hatte alles nur sehr grob gewürfelt und hatte nie den Eindruck, dass der Transforma überfordert wäre oder durch die Plastik-Bauweise etwas brechen könnte. Der Fisch war noch leicht angefroren.

Die Höhe des Auslasses ist auch gut, konnte eine ordentlich große Schüssel unterstellen.

Zum befestigen hab ich übrigens nur den Saugnapf genutzt, auf unserer Küchenarbeitsplatte. Hält absolut sicher.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (9. Oktober 2019)

Katteker schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> So, wollte mich noch einmal melden:
> 
> ...



Hört sich gut an! Danke für die Infos Ich habe meine Suche aus den Augen verloren, werde mir das Teil aber auch noch mal anschauen. Nach meinen Hecht-Frikadellen bin ich wieder auf den Geschmack gekommen


----------



## Tobias85 (9. Oktober 2019)

Welche Lochdurchmesser sollten es denn bei den feinen Scheiben sein, um die Gräten zuverlässig zu zerbröseln? Ich hab hier einen älteren Fleischwlf, aber nur mit einer Scheibe. Ob das jetzt die grobe oder feine ist - wer weiß!?


----------



## Katteker (9. Oktober 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Welche Lochdurchmesser sollten es denn bei den feinen Scheiben sein, um die Gräten zuverlässig zu zerbröseln? Ich hab hier einen älteren Fleischwlf, aber nur mit einer Scheibe. Ob das jetzt die grobe oder feine ist - wer weiß!?



Ich kann gerne nachher mal nachmessen, welchen Lochdurchmesser meine haben


----------



## Tobias85 (9. Oktober 2019)

Katteker schrieb:


> Ich kann gerne nachher mal nachmessen, welchen Lochdurchmesser meine haben



Das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, Danke.  Ich dachte es gibt vielleicht ne Faustregel, wie fein die Löcher sein müssen.


----------



## Katteker (11. Oktober 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, Danke.  Ich dachte es gibt vielleicht ne Faustregel, wie fein die Löcher sein müssen.



Moin.

Die von mir genutzte Scheibe hat Löcher mit einem Durchmesser von 4,5mm.


----------



## Tobias85 (11. Oktober 2019)

Katteker schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Die von mir genutzte Scheibe hat Löcher mit einem Durchmesser von 4,5mm.



Vielen Dank! Ist ja doch viel grober als ich dachte, dann kann ich meinen dafür auch nutzen.


----------



## DenizJP (7. Oktober 2020)

Hauruck und hoch mit diesem Thread!

Welche elektrischen Fleischwölfe bis 80€ kann man denn so empfehlen bzw. welche Marken eigenen sich da?


Idealerweise ein kompaktes Gerät was in meiner kleinen Küche net zu viel Platz wegnimmt


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. Oktober 2020)

Mit Elektrisch kann ich Dir nicht dienen, kenn ich nicht. Aber den mechanischen von GEFU hab ich immernoch und kann ihn wärmstens empfehlen, back to the roots


----------



## DenizJP (7. Oktober 2020)

dieser muss aber auf einer Tischplatte festgeschraubt werden richtig?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. Oktober 2020)

Meines Wissens hat auch die Firma Krupp damals prima Fleischwölfe hergestellt.
Oder war es Krups? 

Nachtrag:
Dabei waren die pulverbetriebenen Fleischwölfe der Firma Krupp - Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts - wohl für das ganz grobe Hackfleisch zuständig.


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. Oktober 2020)

Stimmt, hat aber auch einen Saugfuß, die klemme ist aber besser. Ich schraub das Ding an der Küchenplatte fest.


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2020)

Früher war so ein Wolf Bestandteil eines jeden Haushalts. Und genau diese Haushalte werden z.Zt. üppig auf den Flohmärkten aufgelöst. Kleines Geld und etwas Putzen - schon passt das.


----------



## JottU (7. Oktober 2020)

Hab ich mir auch geholt aufm Flohmarkt so ein "Eisenschwein", nachdem ich mit den heutigeren überhaupt nicht zufrieden war. Glaube in der gewünschten 80€-Preisklasse wirds da schwer.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. Oktober 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Früher war so ein Wolf Bestandteil eines jeden Haushalts. Und genau diese Haushalte werden z.Zt. üppig auf den Flohmärkten aufgelöst. Kleines Geld und etwas Putzen - schon passt das.



Mein alter Fleischwolf vom Flohmarkt trägt dabei eine leider schon etwas unleserlich gewordene Gravur.
_Haar mann_ oder so ähnlich?


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Mein alter Fleischwolf vom Flohmarkt trägt dabei eine leider schon etwas unleserlich gewordene Gravur.
> _Haar mann_ oder so ähnlich?


Ist doch egal ... wenn der die letzten 50... 60... oder 70 Jahre überlebt hat, wolft er die paar Frikadellen auch noch.


----------



## Kauli11 (7. Oktober 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Dabei waren die pulverbetriebenen Fleischwölfe der Firma Krupp - Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts - wohl für das ganz grobe Hackfleisch zuständig.


War das damals die dicke Berta? 


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> _Haar mann_ oder so ähnlich?


Harmann war doch der mit dem Hackebeil?


----------



## Kauli11 (7. Oktober 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Dabei waren die pulverbetriebenen Fleischwölfe der Firma Krupp - Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts - wohl für das ganz grobe Hackfleisch zuständig.


War das damals die dicke Berta? 


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> _Haar mann_ oder so ähnlich?


Harmann war doch der mit dem Hackebeil?


----------



## Kauli11 (7. Oktober 2020)

Leider doppelt


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. Oktober 2020)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> War das damals die dicke Berta?
> 
> Harmann war doch der mit dem Hackebeil?



Zweimal Bingo! 

Wobei die ebenfalls erwähnte Firma Krups tatsächlich auch haushaltsgebräuchliche Fleischwölfe hergestellt hat. Die Namensähnlichkeit beider Firmen und auch die - im übertragenen Sinn gesehene - Ähnlichkeit ihrer beiden Endprodukte ließen mich diesen Vergleich ziehen.

Was aber das Handwerkszeug dieses bekannten Mörders & autodidaktischen Metzgers anbelangt:
_"Warte, warte nur ein Weilchen,
bald kommt Haarmann auch zu dir,
mit dem kleinen Hackebeilchen,
macht er Schabefleisch aus dir.
Aus den Augen macht er Sülze,
aus dem Hintern macht er Speck,
aus den Därmen macht er Würste
und den Rest, den schmeißt er weg."  _


----------



## Quallenfischer95 (20. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann den Kenwood Fleischwolf MG700 sehr empfehlen.Mit 2000 Watt hat dieser viel Power um gut zu arbeiten Er kann bis zu 3 kg Fleisch oder Fisch pro Minute verarbeiten. Dabei arbeitet der MG700 Fleischwolf besonders geräuscharm. Zur Ausstattung gehören drei Lochscheiben mit 3 mm (fein), 4,5 mm (mittel) und 8 mm (grob) sowie 2 Wurstfüll-Aufsätze und ein Kebbe-Aufsatz zur Herstellung von Kebbe-Teigtaschen. Ich benutz den Fleischwolf vor allem für Fleisch, aber gelegentlich auch für Fische, falls ich mal Fischstäbchen oder Ähnliches selbst machen will.


----------

